# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Lisa Maxwell to run T'Rovers

## alan45

Lisa Maxwell us rumoured to be taking over the Rovers from Bev Callard. Michelle Collins has also been mentioned as having an interest

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Lisa Maxwell is reportedly being considered for a role in Coronation Street.

The Loose Women star has secretly auditioned to play the new landlady of the Rovers Return following the departure of Beverley Callard, who plays Liz McDonald.

However, the former Bill actress reportedly faces competition from ex-EastEnders star Michelle Collins, who apparently met with producer and close friend Phil Collinson earlier this year to discuss a role in the ITV1 soap.

A Coronation Street source told the Sunday Mirror that no firm decision had been made yet, but added: "They are looking for a feisty blonde with plenty of attitude and Lisa and Michelle fit the bill."

The new landlady will allegedly arrive with her son and daughter when Liz leaves Weatherfield. Callard filmed her final scenes last month.

Maxwell played police officer Samantha Nixon in The Bill for nine years, but quit in 2009.

DS

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2011)

----------

